# Tying Tandem Flies using Snell Knot.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've probably mentioned my love for the Snell Knot before. Without a doubt, it is the handiest and strongest knot I tie.

Check this out.

I've been experimenting with tandem flies. Two baits are better than one, right?
1) I tie the bottom fly as usual other than tying the head about 1/4" behind the eye of the hook then I snell the fly on to the leader. 
2) I lightly wrap the tail and flash material to the second hook
3) Lay the partially tied fly on the leader at your chosen distance above the bottom fly and snell it onto the leader. (Start the Snell about 3/8" behind the hook eye to allow room for the collar and head.)
4) Tie a bucktail collar of the same or contrasting color, finish the head and cement.
5) Smear a little RTV sealer into the head of the fly and attach prismatic eyes.
6) Add a little more RTV over the eyes to assure they stay in place.
7) Go fishin'.
BTW, these flies are 4.5-5" long, tied on Mustad 34007 hooks. The Mono used is 30# Trilene XT.










Tied this way, the flies almost never tangle.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Recipe*

Fly ingredients.

Size 2-2/0 Mustad 3407 or 34007 hook

6 hackle feathers
Flash material (I used Christmas decorating stuff, darn near exactly like Flashabou)

Stacked Bucktail for the collar

RTV Silicone to shapt the head. (DAP brand)
Witchcraft prismatic eyes.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tying time*

Total time to tie, 15--20 minutes.

Applying the Silicone is a little tedious.

Allow to dry for about 30 minutes then go fishin'


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I really like this concept. I am going to look at creating adown sized version for my lake. the bass here feed veratiously on minnows. Its weird, they almost hunt in giant schools and feed on the smaller brim. All day everyday. Does the connecting line size have anything to do with the lures not tangling? Thanks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*bunyan bug for bass*

yesterday afternoon bout 7:00, i tied on a bunyan bug which i made in the winter. a slight sucking sound like a bream was all i heard when the fly hit the water. i thought it was a bream until i found out he wanted to go to deeper water. as soon as i can figure out how to get the pics off of my new cell, i will post some nice bass. out of five, the biggest was 4lbs.
jack

oh yea, the reason i was posting was to mention the clouser minnow. great on bass and crappie. easy to tie.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The larger the flies, the larger the leader must be to have the necessary stiffness to keep the flies apart. Small flies--8-10 ought to work but be advised 2 large fish might bust it.


----------



## Pheabus (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like a fine setup, but good luck casting. 
No real reason to snell. You can actually trim the second eye, tie in the mono on the shank on the hook, and then overlap. Use some head cement. This will cut down on the bulk, and the bait will swim better.
Typically you want two types of flies on a tandem setup. A popper in front, and your trailer would work. 
If you want to experiment with tandem baits, try tube fly tying. You can get an attachment for your vise for under 20$. I'm very pleased with tube flies.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The flies in the photo are 2/0. No problem casting unless you need to get past 60' or so. Most of my casts are 30-50'. Tied this way, the flies track perectly and never tangle unless I flub a cast.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll stick to the odds of just one fly sticking me in the a$$ or back of the head at a time


----------

